# Favourite 'Poo name?



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi all,

hopefully we will be having a second 'poo in our family in around 8 weeks time. I'm having trouble thinking of names for girls. Has anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hummm.....LADY!!!! lol...ok.

Lilly is a favorite of mine, Hailey, Bailey, Penny.

Those are my faves of the Moment.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

aparently I like names that end in Y lol.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Umm depending on colour like:

Lottie
Ruby
Scarlett
Missy

My JoJo favourite name at the moment is Pudding   .. well I am a food related girl xxx


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Ooh I like Lottie and Penny


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Dolly, Minnie, Maggie, Ella, Lilly, Wilma, Dillie, Polly, Elsa, Belle............shall i go on??!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

lola24 said:


> Dolly, Minnie, Maggie, Ella, Lilly, Wilma, Dillie, Polly, Elsa, Belle............shall i go on??!


If you can think of more I'd be grateful


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lottie is one of my fave names ... 

Like Betsy, Bonnie, Lilly, Tilly, .. oh so many pretty names  

But I have a sweet food theme in my pack .. so next one lol ... only joking ... will be Cookie, Custard, Biscuit, Muffin, Sugar, Cupcake  

Gemma what colour is your girl?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Ooooo I love names 

Obviousy I LOVE Izzie & Poppy  
Others I really like are; Bonnie, Lily, Belle, Ella, Chloe, Phoebe, Roxie, Lucy.
Someone mentioned Missy as well, hadn't thought of that, but like it 

Any you like so far? Or do you need more? Haha


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm not sure yet JoJo,the litter is due to be born on the 10th June


----------



## joanner (Apr 19, 2012)

Dexter and Daisy ?? xx good luck xx


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Names I've used over the years... Anitra, Dolly, Samantha, Magic, Heidi, Dora, and of course Pollyanna, known as Polly!!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Daisy would be good but it's my partner's daughter's name!!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

ooo i like Dora! I also like Hattie, Izzi, Lola (of course!), Lulu, Lexi, Betty, Delilah, Zuri, Layla, Ezri, Fern, Whispa, Blossom, Maisie..........


----------



## joanner (Apr 19, 2012)

Oooooooooh maybe not Daisy then !!!! How about Dolly ?? xx


----------



## baby Bradley (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi I like Ruby and Rosie, choosing a name is so exciting, although my youngest daughter picked Bradleys name!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

joanner said:


> Oooooooooh maybe not Daisy then !!!! How about Dolly ?? xx



I always think of Dolly the sheep! I do like the name Lola Though


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Tammy or Lexi are my fav's. 

And of course Tilly😄😄😄


Jeanie x


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Tilly is a lovely name! My partner just suggested Evie.


----------



## RobClairenIzzy (May 1, 2012)

I've had pets called Molly, Tilly, Izzy and at the mo Layla which means dark princess as she is a black Cockapoo.
I loved Edith but he put his foot down as he said he would sound daft on walks but I still love it.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Plum..Berry..Flossie..Pansy..Buttercup..Rosie..Blossom..Petal..Lily..Sweetpea


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

If she were chocolate it would have to be Coco !


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I like Martha for a girl, also know a pretty red cockapoo called Crumble!
H x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh how exciting... My short list was
* Molly (obvs)
* Missy
* Maisie
* Lola
* Coco 
* Scout (def my fav but didn't Suit my puppy...Name not cute enough!!)
* Belle
* Gem
* Bo

Whatever you pick, it'll be gorgeous I'm sure.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

My friend has a cookie and a mango which I also think are very cute names


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I love sweet food names too and Maple is another good sweet one - especially for an apricot girl. Like Mango too. Top of my list at the moment is Lola but I also like some of the old fashioned names like Dora, Elsie, etc x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Like Esme too! x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Dora is a lovely name, hadn't thought of that one


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow,such cute names you've all suggested! I like a few of them,Bo,Lola,Flossie..
How about Mabel? I guess I have to wait until I see her to decide if she needs a sweet name,an old fashioned one etc.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

lola24 said:


> Dolly, Minnie, Maggie, Ella, Lilly, Wilma, Dillie, Polly, Elsa, Belle............shall i go on??!


Love the name Minnie x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh what pretty names .. Petal, Blossom and Rosie .. loving the flower theme


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

poppy, daisy, tulip.....


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

clover..........


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Jolie is a sweet name too! - meaning 'pretty'!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

It's just so exciting!!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

I like saffi, there's one on here I also like nelly I think there's one or two of those as well, hattie, meggy, jazz, ruby, Molly, my step daughter has named her puppy Darcy which I think is really nice....good luck! It's so much fun....xx


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm so looking forward to the litter being born! 3 more days till the litter is expected


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

emmelg said:


> Love the name Minnie x


yes i like Minnie, great for a black or black and white 'Poo


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

If its a bouncy puppy - Yoyo, 
My dogs second name when she was a puppy was rat bag.


----------



## Cupcakejo (May 21, 2012)

Love Lottie, or Pumpkin which was my Daisy's mums name. Guess I associate nice names with nice people and dogs! Pumpkin is a lovely dog who smiles!

Jox


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I find girls names so much harder to think of then boys??
Here are some i thought of
Dixie
Texas
Crunche
Tipex
Betty


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Zuri Katie? That could be really confusing! :laugh:

Hazel, Lupin, Bluebell, Miel (Honey in French), Jaffa, Noodle, Pippin, Merrie - half of these are female names we've called our cats in the past!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

DONNA said:


> I find girls names so much harder to think of then boys??
> Here are some i thought of
> Dixie
> Texas
> ...


My partner thinks Tipex is brilliant! He's sat there laughing!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I saw it on a pet site the dog was blk and white hence it was called Tipex!

Must say im liking the name Pudding Jo jo i may keep that in mind for poo number 2!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Pudding is very cute! Buddy and Pudding,goes well together


----------



## CockapooNana (May 21, 2011)

My favorite Poo name is Melody. I've also had poodles named Muffin and Mindy and now have a beautiful little cream colored toy poodle named Bella Luna.


----------



## benson12 (Jun 6, 2012)

how about coco or bo


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I like Bo,it's on our shortlist


----------



## janj (May 16, 2012)

dexter and Dixie ? names are hard perhaps you will have to see her and then a name will come to you .


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

janj said:


> dexter and Dixie ? names are hard perhaps you will have to see her and then a name will come to you .


That's what I think too


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Have nt read the thread so quite possibly repeating....
Nellie,Dolly,Nettie, Hattie, Betty, Dottie, Eadie, Beryl, Hettie,Elsie,Nancy,Bella,Daphne.....erm x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Agnes, Effie x


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I like Hattie and Mabel


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Well it goes without saying that I like Mable, fabulous choice I must say


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Gemma any closer to a name yet???


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Haha! We have a shortlist which is Lola,Mabel,Bo,Evie and every so often I throw a new one into the mix. I think I need to meet her first to be sure but I've loved all the help with the names,girls names are difficult! Ooh,I also like Maisie too


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Gemma lovely short list .. I am sure one of those name will suit her ... I love them all


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mable started off as Mabel, not sure when she changed lol.... I blame my son he was always saying is it May-belle or May-ble (as in prenunciation) so without realising it I changed the spelling , I need to look back over my post to see when I confused myself, does nt take much though x


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Mable started off as Mabel, not sure when she changed lol.... I blame my son he was always saying is it May-belle or May-ble (as in prenunciation) so without realising it I changed the spelling , I need to look back over my post to see when I confused myself, does nt take much though x


Hehe,you sound like me


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

How sad though Ive just checked through old post, she some how during May last year changed from Mabel to Mable.... my son obviously managed to confus the hell out of me x


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Apparently Mabli,which is the Welsh version of Mabel means loveable


----------

